# Hello From Modesto, CA and I have a few questions.



## MikeCim (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello,
  My name is Mike.  I am looking at getting started in the Martial Arts.  I am having trouble in deciding disipline to train in.  I was wondering which disipline uses Kamas?  Also what is the difference between Kenpo Karate and Aikido Karate?  Thanks for all the help.

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 29, 2005)

Just about any discipline that utilizes the kobudo system should employ a kama, I would think.

The kama is typically an Okinawan weapon or farming tool, depending on your inner nature.  I've read that similar weapons pre-dated the kama in China, though.

Welcome to the forum, Mike

egg


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2005)

MikeCim said:
			
		

> I was wondering which disipline uses Kamas?


Welcome!

The kama (sickle) is used in kobudo, the study of Okinwan weapons, and hence is most often seen in certain styles of Okinwan Karate (Isshin-ryu, Shorin-ryu, Goju-ryu, Uechi-ryu, Ryukyu Kempo are some of the major Okinwan styles--not that any particular org. of one of those necessarily uses the kama). I see it most commonly with Shorin-ryu, but that's just my experience. You can also find it in Japanese Karate and sometimes in Tae Kwon Do schools (intended for use in kata competition).



> Also what is the difference between Kenpo Karate and Aikido Karate? Thanks for all the help.


Big, big difference. See the Kenpo and Aikido fora here!

Kenpo or Kempo refers to many different arts. Probably you mean some variant of American Kenpo, founded by Ed Parker. It's derived principally from Southern Chinese Kung Fu, heavily modified, and teaches through forms and a lengthy series of two-person mini-forms called techniques. There's an emphasis on strikes, but it includes locks as well. Sometimes weapons are taught, including the baton. It is not strictly speaking a form of Karate but it is commonly called Kenpo Karate nonetheless. Again, there are other types of Kenpo/Kempo so perhaps you mean a different art.

Aikido is also not a form of Karate. It's a Japanese style derived from jujutsu. It emphasizes locks and throws, taught through partner practice. Some styles don't use any strikes at all, and others use them to help set-up the locks. There is often an emphasis on its philosophy of self-defense with minimal injury to the attacker, though some styles don't consider it to be so non-violent! It takes a while to become effective with it--longer than with most arts. Often weapons including a short staff (4 feet long) and/or a wooden or real samurai sword are taught.

Both of these descriptions are so overly simplified that they're sure to offend those who practice these arts, but I hope this post is helpful to you. Again, I encourage you to check the old threads in the sub-fora dedicated to these arts. In particular, I know there are some current discussions in the Aikido forum about its variants and effectiveness that you might find interesting; additionally, *MartialTalk* has a very large contingent of American Kenpo practitioners.


----------



## Gemini (Sep 29, 2005)

I'll leave this to those with more in depth experience in the arts you're referring to. Just wanted to say helllo and welcome to the board.


----------



## still learning (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy what ever art you choose.  Have fun....Aloha


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello! :wavey: Welcome to MartialTalk & Best Wishes on your journey, whichever MA you choose.

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome MikeCim, Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 29, 2005)

Welcome mike I myself cannot answer your question but there will many who can on this broad. Happy posting

Terry


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 29, 2005)

come on in, the water is warm  

welcome.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 30, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Mike.  I can possible add to the details a little for you as far as aikido goes.  When you mention aikido karate it is possible that you are referring to Shodokan or Tomiki aikido.  While competition and tournaments are generally considered totally opposite the philosophy of aikido the folks that study Tomiki have gone another direction.  Shodokan (Tomiki) is, if I understand correctly, the only form of aikido that participate in tournaments.  As for the rest of is aikido-ka, just brouse the aikido forum here and re-read the post from Arnisador...(no offense from me Arnisador, I couldn't have put it any better without putting him to sleep).  Good luck with your search.  I hope that you'll consider more factors than one weapon when trying to find a martial arts "home".  Each art has a great deal to offer...they just offer different things to each artist.


----------



## Old Tiger (Sep 30, 2005)

USA Storm Sombo is based in the Modesto area. Lance Campbell vice president of the USSA teaches there. 
www.usastorm.com


----------



## Jelik (Oct 2, 2005)

Welcome. re choosing an art, it took me a number of years to finally stick with one.. no huge words of wisdom about this, besides this: "To know and not to do is not yet to know" 

Good luck.


----------



## twayman (Oct 26, 2005)

MikeCim said:
			
		

> I was wondering which disipline uses Kamas? Mike


 
Hi Mike,

I know of one instructor in Elk Grove (a little north of you) that teaches Kama.  Tim Evans is his name.  A link to his site.

http://www.evansshorinryu.com/


----------

